# Lew’s custom lite slp



## Honeybun0196 (Apr 14, 2017)

I’ve got a Shimano Curado and chronarch thats starting to act up and thinking about replacing the curado with a lew’s. I was thinking about the lew’s custom inshore and seen the custom lite and looks like it might be worth the extra $80 or so difference in the price but I’ve never tried a lew’s or know anybody that has one. I’ll be using it mostly for 1/4 ounce jigs and artificials. Should I go the custom lite or just stick with the inshore? I even thought about the pro ti but don’t know if it I can talk myself into putting that much in a reel right now. Or is they any better baitcasters I should be looking at


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have 7-8 Lew’s from the $79 plastic framed one to the Pro Ti and they all cast great and have great drag. The Custom Inshore was my favorite until I got the Pro-Ti and now it’s my go-to with the Inshore in my bag for backup. You really can’t go wrong with any of them. Honestly the BB1 I have is just about as smooth as the two most expensive I have. $150 gets you a great reel that will last.


----------



## Honeybun0196 (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks I might go with the custom inshore but the 5 ounce lite sure will be nice. How are the winn grip knobs compared to the paddle grips? I’ve never had anything other than a paddle grip which I would think it wouldn’t take much to get used to them.


----------



## JBonorden (Jun 27, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have 7-8 Lew’s from the $79 plastic framed one to the Pro Ti and they all cast great and have great drag. The Custom Inshore was my favorite until I got the Pro-Ti and now it’s my go-to with the Inshore in my bag for backup. You really can’t go wrong with any of them. Honestly the BB1 I have is just about as smooth as the two most expensive I have. $150 gets you a great reel that will last.


 Have to second what Smack said. My Lew's have all been bullet proof. Only Shimano I've still got is the old green Curado BSF and its a back up to the back up.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

JBonorden said:


> Have to second what Smack said. My Lew's have all been bullet proof. Only Shimano I've still got is the old green Curado BSF and its a back up to the back up.


I still have about 30 of my Shimanos, not letting them go! Made in Japan


----------



## JBonorden (Jun 27, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I still have about 30 of my Shimanos, not letting them go! Made in Japan


 I've kept a few of my old reels too. Shakespear service and Pfluger supreme and more modern reels. Shimano bantam 1, etc. They help decorate the Bingo lure display I have in my home office.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Don’t know the exact model, but I bought a Lew’s spinning combo a couple of years ago on impulse in Arkansas while smallmouth fishing. I guess it’s probably a 1000 series. Moved back to the coast last year and bought a 7.0’ H2O express rod from Academy Sports for it. Spooled it up with 20lb braid for more capacity and that thing has held up amazingly well and caught plenty of fish that it shouldn’t have. I will definitely add more Lew’s product to my arsenal as needs arise.


----------



## Honeybun0196 (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks for the info


----------

